# Hello from the IceBox of the nation



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome McBee7.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Rxmaker (Jul 6, 2011)

Frostbite Falls,MN
Played hockey there in the 60's
Welcome


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

Your right about the Frostbite Falls thing....lol.
It's rumored that the Rocky& Bullwinkle cartoon were written from
someones imagination who visited I-Falls...great place to make ice,
but beekeeping can be a challenge....I'm sure you have similar chal-
lenges in MT....I'm hoping to jump start some bees in the south and
bring tthem up here when the weather is more hospitable, at least
to a bee. :]
==McBee7==


----------



## Rxmaker (Jul 6, 2011)

Keeping bees here is easier than other parts of the state. Elevation is only 4800 with nice summers. A good 3-4 months honey season. Winters can be a challange.


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome to BeeSource, McBee7!

Keeping bees in Minnesota is both rewarding and challenging. BeeSource is a great resource.


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

Glad to meet you Phil- :]
Very nice web site and nice out yards...
We have a son not far from you in the St. Cloud area and
I hope to make a trip through the cities in a few months
too pick up bees in Baldwin WS. (wolf honey farm) about
15 miles east of St.Paul..thanks again for the shout.
==McBee7==


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, There a several posts on here about cold weather beekeeping.


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

BGhoney said:


> Welcome, There a several posts on here about cold weather beekeeping.


Thanks BG, I've read some of those and find them very intresting, there is so much
info on here I love it....beeks around here say you cant overwinter bees...to which
I intend to prove them wrong...They also say its to cold here for varroa mites and
from what I've read they are Everywhere and maybe that has something to do with
why these folks cant overwinter.....Thats my next thread of inquiry ....
Thanks for the shout...Happy Hollidays.

==McBee7==


----------



## S.M.N.Bee (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forum McBee.

John


----------



## HiveFive (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome McBee. Maybe the beeks in your area are referring to hive beetle and not varroa having a hard time in the cold. I have seen a few arrive in packages but have yet to hear of them surviving a winter here. Our extreme cold also does a number on nosema spores, from what I hear. And after freeze up wax moth is no longer an issue. Makes wintering in MN sound easy doesn't it...


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

Well that's good news, for the -30degF that we have had here lately...we've had at least a 
couple of weeks where the lows have been below zero and the highs have been in the single
digits....last 7 days highs and lows have been below zero..I have 1 exposed hive that was alive
on december 21 at 7below when I added a sugar pattie ...I also added a nite light heater (15
watts) under the brood box and pray that one makes it ,,,if it does, I'll breed to the survivor 
stock, for sure...Next year I hope to make things different.....This year I just didn't have time
to make preperations for winter.....time is money ...sorry to say....I have a son in the kimbell
area not far from you, and i see there's a good bee club in your area...maybe ill have bees in
your area when i retire....lol....10 years maybe...thanks for the words of wisdom...
==McBee7==


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome. I recommend you take a look at Michael Bush's website on beekeeping in cold climates and such.


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks Kamon...I've been on that site and it's very imformative and I like his ideas about
making a kind of a winter pack of nucs and 10 frames,,,kind of a bee sandwich...:}
this winter is a real test of knowlege and luck.....I'm leaning on the lucky part as my
knowledge is limited....thanks again Kamon...

==McBee7==


----------

